# MY Strength Song



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Titanium David Guetta ft. Sia Lyrics - YouTube
3 Doors Down-Kryptonite Lyrics - YouTube

Here are the words for my song that I listen to when I am feeling weak. What or where do you go when you need some strength?


Normally I reach for my country music but these songs speak to this country girl for some reason!


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

I turn to music a lot. Not really for strength, but to relax, and just remember to enjoy what I do have. I find that there is a lot of anger and confusion in my life right now, so the mellow music helps me stay calm and lets me see the big picture.

Love The Dirty Heads, Trevor Hall, Matisyahu, and pretty much any of the Marleys.


Dirty Heads - Stand Tall (RAWsession) - YouTube

unity trevor hall with matisyahu - YouTube

I listen to these songs pretty much every day, helps me relax from all of the stress. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Love Titanium! I'll look up all the other songs too. Strong recovery songs are wher I'm at!


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just found it yesterday and I can't stop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## veebras (Dec 10, 2011)

Katy Perry "part of me"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaitForIt... (Jan 20, 2013)

The Undertaker by Puscifer. 
Says everything I want to say.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBrmtH7LUos&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rickster (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep. Im sure the lyrics for david guetta are something like "pull me down, and i wont fall, i am titanium". Really mean something to me, and its an upbeat song, just what you want to be hearing at a time like this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

That song just makes me happy!


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

rickster said:


> Yep. Im sure the lyrics for david guetta are something like "pull me down, and i wont fall, i am titanium". Really mean something to me, and its an upbeat song, just what you want to be hearing at a time like this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I just found it this weekend and after the weekend I had it would of been alot worse without it


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

I Will Survive - YouTube


"I will survive"


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

this is more for when you need a good cry.. I used to turn these on the hour and a half I would have at the pizzeria before i would open. Crank.. sing and cry. Then you can go on with your day.

Its Not Enough-Van Halen

Through the Year - Kenny Rogers

Amazed - Lonestar

Nothings Gonna Change My Love for You - Glen Mederios


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I used my songs a lot this weekend!! Not a good one for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rickster (Jan 14, 2013)

Porcelain by Moby. 

Listen to the words. "in my dreams im dying all the time ..... tell the truth you never wanted me".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

rickster said:


> Porcelain by Moby.
> 
> Listen to the words. "in my dreams im dying all the time ..... tell the truth you never wanted me".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Going to have to check it out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> this is more for when you need a good cry.. I used to turn these on the hour and a half I would have at the pizzeria before i would open. Crank.. sing and cry. Then you can go on with your day.
> 
> Its Not Enough-Van Halen
> 
> ...


 If you want a good cry, check out:

Goodbye in her eyes, by Zac Brown band

When I was your man, by Bruno Mars

I have a special playlist on Iphone with these on it, I try not to use it, but sometimes there are days that you just need to.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Katy Perry's "Wide Awake". Describes my old relationship quite nicely.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love Zac Brown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am the biggest country fan but I have been moving alittle out of my comfort zone and listening to new kinds of music....


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> I am the biggest country fan but I have been moving alittle out of my comfort zone and listening to new kinds of music....


I cut my teeth on Country and Bluegrass, but now I tend to listen to more reggae-ish music. It just gives me that relaxing vibe, that and it seems the majority of Country songs are sad, and I am trying to avoid those at the moment.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> Titanium David Guetta ft. Sia Lyrics - YouTube
> 3 Doors Down-Kryptonite Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> Here are the words for my song that I listen to when I am feeling weak. What or where do you go when you need some strength?
> ...




I listened to Titanium 11 times today.....


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

NEW SONG.... CHECK IT OUT

Sara Evans - A Little Bit Stronger - YouTube


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Rascal Flatts - Come Wake Me Up - YouTube

JUST ONE MORE FOR THE DAY!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm Not Down by The Clash - YouTube

Muse - Survival (THE 2ND LAW) - YouTube


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am listening to my country music again , it really shows me just how far I have come!!!! 
Great day to you all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

